# Eisdecke...Eisdicke



## Berndt (11. Feb. 2006)

Hi, an alle Eingefrorenen!

Bohrmaschine in die Hand und ab zum Eisdickemesswettbewerb!!

Mein Teich ist derzeit von einer 26 cm starken Eisschicht bedeckt. Wer schlägt mich? 

Bitte tragt euch alle ein. Auch 0 cm Eintragungen sind willkommen (dabeisein ist alles)

Frostige Grüße aus Österreich!

Berndt


----------



## Dodi (11. Feb. 2006)

Hi, Berndt!

Also, bei uns hat ja mittlerweile Tauwetter eingesetzt. 

Hatte am Mittwoch mal geschaut, da war in der Flachzone noch eine Eisschicht von ca. 10 cm, ein Großteil des Teiches war aber auch schon aufgetaut.


----------



## jochen (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Bernd!

Bei uns lag eine 70cm Schneedecke auf den Teich die ich heute abgeschaufelt habe, das Wetter hier in Bayern schlägt Kapriolen,  die Eisdecke beträgt im Moment 23 cm, bei einer Außentemperatur von minus 4 Grad soeben mal nachgeschaut.


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich schon gegrübbelt ob ich nicht mal vorsichtig ein Loch ins Eis bohre... bin ja auch nur neugierig 

Also habe ich heute von Joachims Opa einen uralten Handbohrer erbettelt und dann ziemlich lange und vorsichtig gebohrt. 
Ich dachte schon, dass der Bohrer nicht reicht, aber 2-3cm vor Ende rutschte er dann doch bis Anschlag ins Bohrloch. 
Fazit: ca. *26cm Eis*+ 3cm matschige Schneeauflage  

Unfassbar!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Feb. 2006)

Hab die Eisdicke zwar noch nicht gemessen, aber nachdem was man so erkennen kann dürfte das Eis 20-25cm dichk sein (der Teich trägt seit November eine Eisdecke)

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin501 (12. Feb. 2006)

Ich habe ein Eisschicht von 12 cm, heute gemessen.
Gebohrt habe ich im schönsten Sonnenschein, es riecht richtig nach
Frühling, und das erste Bier seit Monaten schmeckt scheuslich, aber 
ich denke es wird schon noch!!!!
Sind wir mit dem Winter durch????
Was meint ihr, habt ihr euer Murmeltier schon befragt?

Grüße von Armin


----------



## papa-charly (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, Ihr Eisbären  

hier im westlichen Ruhrgebiert ist von Schnee und Eis keine Spur mehr. Der Teich ist komplett abgetaut und ich kann meine Fische wieder sehen  .

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2006)

*re*



			
				Armin501 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Eisschicht von 12 cm.............
> ........... das erste Bier seit Monaten schmeckt scheuslich, aber
> ich denke es wird schon noch!!!!..............





wie , Bierkeller zugefroren ?
(als Du draußen warst............)

oder ist Euer Bierdealer nicht mehr durchgekommen
 8)    












mfG karsten.  (selbst BSM)
http://biersekte.de/


----------



## graubart48 (12. Feb. 2006)

hallo allen,
auch hier bei uns ist es immer noch Winter. Die Eisschicht ist noch ca 10cm dick. Von den Fischen keine Spur.
@thorsten Wie kann es nur sein das Ihr schon wieder alles aufgetaut habt.
 Habt ihr euch das denn Verdient? 
bis denne
Erwin


----------



## Armin501 (12. Feb. 2006)

Die haben noch ne Menge alte Kohle, da haben die draussen bestimmt
den ganzen Pütt geheizt.
Deshalb ist bei denen schon der Frühling ausgebrochen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Petra (12. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Leute

mein Teich ist noch ein wennig zugefroren so 2-3cm aber das Wetter war heute Super

Gruss Petra


----------



## hor-pet (14. Feb. 2006)

Der erste Versuch von mir.
Bin durch Zufall auf Euer Forum geraten. Haben im letzten Jahr versucht eine
Wasserlandschaft zu gestalten. Mit Bachlauf (10 m) Teich (7 x 7m) und Klärteich (2X3 m). Sind noch längst nicht fertig. Fotos folgen. Aber dass wollte ich wissen. Also bei mir ist das Eis 24 cm dick, mußte meinen Schlagbohrer einsetzen um dieses zu prüfen. 

Gruß
HP


----------



## Armin501 (14. Feb. 2006)

Hallo hor-pet,

sei erst einmal begrüßt in diesem Forum.
Desweiteren teile bitte mit, wo jetzt noch das Eis 24 cm dick ist.
Leider steht nirgends, wo du das Eis gemessen hast.
Im Klartext: Wo, in welcher Stadt ist dein Teich?

Ansonsten, bist du hier herzlich aufgenommen, sind nette
Leutchen hier, was will man mehr.

Stell sobald du kannst mal Bilder ein, denn Bilder sagen mehr wie

tausend Worte.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thorsten (14. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ihrs,

EIS??? Wir haben 6 Grad ... kein Eis zu sehen, aber den Frühling "fühle" ich schon   


@ hor-Pet

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2006)

@Thorsten

Sa. verschwinden Deine Frühlingsgefühle ganz bestimmt 
In 3Tagen tauen die 26cm Eis bei mir mit Sicherheit nicht weg.
Zur Zeit liegt auf Wiesen und Feldern noch etwas Schnee. 
Die freigeräumten Stellen auf dem Hof/Gehwegen sind dank nächtlichem Regen spiegelglatt!


----------



## hor-pet (15. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

ich wohne in einem Ortsteil von Alfeld. Ca. 50 km südlich Hannover.
Hier hatten wir bis gestern noch durchgängig Frost. Heute hat es allerdings auch angefangen zun tauen und zu regnen.
Wie gesagt Bilder folgen.
Ich muss mir aber erst eine neue Digicam zulegen. Die alte hat den Geist aufgegeben.

Gruß
Horst-Peter


----------

